# Made it to London and NO Jet Lag!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Didn't eat or drink (alcohol) much on Monday or Tuesday and boarded the plane to London in the late afternoon Tuesday.

Then drank lots of alcohol (free - business class) and ate!

Got to the hotel about 3 PM and felt fine. About ready now to head out for drinks and a light dinner. (6 PM)


----------

